# Swift Kon-Tiki ceiling



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

Can someone help I have a Swift Kon-tiki 640/6 and the ceiling inside has some sort of as i would describe as a potatoe sack lineing could someone please help in telling me what a good type of paint i could use to paint it with. Acrylic, emulsion etc.

Thanks in advance

Liam O'Malley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

liamo91 said:


> Can someone help I have a Swift Kon-tiki 640/6 and the ceiling inside has some sort of as i would describe as a potatoe sack lineing could someone please help in telling me what a good type of paint i could use to paint it with. Acrylic, emulsion etc.


It's hessian - we had it on our 6-wheel 820 Vogue (rare beast). I wouldn't personally contemplate painting it! It's material, and may not react at all well.

Have a look at http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=L/CTGY/JUTE - you may be able to buy some new?

Dougie.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

liamo91, Welcome to the site. I have a Kontiki 640 and would like to know why you are considering painting the ceiling. It may not be as bright as it could be inside but I think its OK. If it is a light factor can I suggest fitting mini heiki roof vents. Saw someone with them at Newbury show and it does make a difference. Allegedly they will fit straight into the rooflight access already there.
Ian


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Liam
Yes it can be done, but there are a number of pit falls and a couple of decisions to be made
1, Using the paint straight out of the tin and flooding the texture to fill the dimples will result in an appearance very much like the modern hard ceilings, but will require 3 or 4 heavy coats to do this, the first and second coats will at first look awful the more coats the better the final finish.
2. using the paint extremely thin will result in the fabric maintaining its original texture, you are almost dying the fabric with paint, the least number of coats for the best finish, and if you are not very careful you may block up some areas of the texture and create a patchy finish,
Now to the pit falls
if you are painting to cover stains then you are onto a loser already, unless you apply a sealant first all staining will bleed through using any water based paint, the only other option is to use an *oil based *paint and *this in itself represents a very real and dangerous fire hazard*,
If you decide to go ahead then a water based silk vynal would be the paint to use and a cream colour not brilliant white
Geo


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Geo - Is there no end to your abundant talents???

When we had a Kon Tiki, we inherited a very badly nicotine stained roof lining. After washing it numerous times, although the smell went, the staining did not. Keith wouldn't let me carry out any of my 'changing rooms' type draping ideas, we didn't paint it, we just sold it!!

I thought painting it was a good idea, but you could possibly end up with a worse problem. 

Sharon


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi just use a roller and vynil silk - 3/4 - coats it will not harm it / same for anyone having probs in bathroom it makes it waterproof same as using vynil wallpaper
terry


----------



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

maddie said:


> Hi just use a roller and vynil silk - 3/4 - coats it will not harm it / same for anyone having probs in bathroom it makes it waterproof same as using vynil wallpaper
> terry


I will go for it thanks for your help!!


----------

